# Yahoo Groups Dimension pics



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

Not sure if I should post this here or not, but I found a link to a Yahoo Group called *Very Fat Women 6*, and in it there were a numer of ladies from the Dims boards. Not sure if youse wanted your pics on a Yahoo Group or not, but thought I'd let youse know. I saw pics of AnnMarie, BabyJeep, LargeNLovely, Tutrleteecher, BBWTexan, Destiny, SummerG, Bigsexy920, Gypsy, CindyG and a few others. I don't know if any of these pics were OK'ed or not to be in the group, but felt I would give a heads up. There are a lot of pics in there, so youse would hafta go thru them all to actually find the pics of yourselves, but they're there. If I missed anyone, maybe someone else could post pics of people they've spotted to let them know.

Here's the link:

http://ph.groups.yahoo.com/group/veryfatwomen6/photos


----------



## indy500tchr (Jul 12, 2007)

please tell me there is a way to stop this jerk


----------



## bigsexy920 (Jul 12, 2007)

I wish you wouldnt post the link to EVERYONE


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

It's only a link to the main page... not everyone can see the pics. People still have to sign up, so PhillyFA is not providing the bogus pics for everyone to see. 






bigsexy920 said:


> I wish you wouldnt post the link to EVERYONE


----------



## Ruby Ripples (Jul 12, 2007)

Mistical Misty theres a pic of you in that group. Just a pretty one taken on the red carpet at last years bash. Heather bbw and Carrie are also there in pics. 

I spent about 90 mins looking through about ten albums but he has about 70 albums!


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> It's only a link to the main page... not everyone can see the pics. People still have to sign up, so PhillyFA is not providing the bogus pics for everyone to see.



it's still really not that difficult to sign up. I mean most of the members probably only do it with one hand.


oh and that sort of thing is fucked up and unfortunately I don't think it'll ever end.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

No, I agree... people can still sign up. My point is that PhillyFA is not trying to make the situation worse, he was pointing it out in the hopes to bring it to someones attention.

And I agree too....what the person (who started the group) is doing is plain and simple WRONG. 







BothGunsBlazing said:


> it's still really not that difficult to sign up. I mean most of the members probably only do it with one hand.
> 
> 
> oh and that sort of thing is fucked up and unfortunately I don't think it'll ever end.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

Violet_Beauregard said:


> My point is that PhillyFA is not trying to make the situation worse, he was pointing it out in the hopes to bring it to someones attention.



Thanks Violet. I wasn't even thinking when I posted the link. I didn't mean to upset anyone or make them mad, but as Ruby said, this guy has a lot of pics there, AND there are other ladies that I did miss and Ruby spotted them, and let them know about it. I guess I was still thinking about that Brown Sugar and Cinammon Pop Tart I posted about earlier.


----------



## Violet_Beauregard (Jul 12, 2007)

I knew you weren't trying to cause a problem... that's why I was sticking up for you sweetie! 

AND, such distractions are understandable... 





PhillyFA said:


> Thanks Violet. I wasn't even thinking when I posted the link. I didn't mean to upset anyone or make them mad, but as Ruby said, this guy has a lot of pics there, AND there are other ladies that I did miss and Ruby spotted them, and let them know about it. I guess I was still thinking about that Brown Sugar and Cinammon Pop Tart I posted about earlier.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 12, 2007)

Were they not in 1-5?


----------



## fatlane (Jul 12, 2007)

Also, were these pics that got posted in the open in other places, or were they from behind the PaySite Curtain?


----------



## FEast (Jul 12, 2007)

If anyone has photos posted there that they want removed, they need only contact the Yahoo copyright folks and provide proof they own them and want them removed. I've done this several times, without difficulty, and Yahoo's always cooperated. If the group owner refused, the group was closed. After all, these groups exist on a site owned by Yahoo, and why would Yahoo risk a copyright lawsuit when it's so easy to prevent one?

In the case where Bountiful's photos have been "borrowed" and posted, we have no qualms about it as long as our copyright tag hasn't been tampered with or removed. After all, it's free publicity for our company. If the copyright tag _is_ missing, however, we'll pull out any and all stops to have the photos removed. We always politely, but firmly, request their removal, reminding the offender of the copyright laws being broken, but if they ignore us (or even get nasty about it, in some cases), we take every legal recourse open to us.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2007)

FEast said:


> If anyone has photos posted there that they want removed, they need only contact the Yahoo copyright folks and provide proof they own them and want them removed. I've done this several times, without difficulty, and Yahoo's always cooperated. If the group owner refused, the group was closed. After all, these groups exist on a site owned by Yahoo, and why would Yahoo risk a copyright lawsuit when it's so easy to prevent one?
> 
> In the case where Bountiful's photos have been "borrowed" and posted, we have no qualms about it as long as our copyright tag hasn't been tampered with or removed. After all, it's free publicity for our company. If the copyright tag _is_ missing, however, we'll pull out any and all stops to have the photos removed. We always politely, but firmly, request their removal, reminding the offender of the copyright laws being broken, but if they ignore us (or even get nasty about it, in some cases), we take every legal recourse open to us.~Bountifully, Fuchsia



Most of these pics are more candid shots, though, or personal pictures, and therefore don't have any sort of copyright. Would it still be that easy to get them taken down?


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Also, were these pics that got posted in the open in other places, or were they from behind the PaySite Curtain?



Both, there were pics I saw here on Dims, but also some pay site pics. I know the pic of LNL was from her paysite. I posted this because I thought the ladies should know they are there. They didn't post them to that group, they posted them here. I don't think it's right that someone just comes along & takes a pic someone posted here and puts is somewhere else. I only found out about it because someone sent me an unflattering e-mail with a picture from the yahoo group.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

fatlane said:


> Were they not in 1-5?



Truthfully, I didn't check out 1 - 5, so I have no idea.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 12, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> Both, there were pics I saw here on Dims, but also some pay site pics. I know the pic of LNL was from her paysite. I posted this because I thought the ladies should know they are there. They didn't post them to that group, they posted them here. I don't think it's right that someone just comes along & takes a pic someone posted here and puts is somewhere else. I only found out about it because someone sent me an unflattering e-mail with a picture from the yahoo group.



Yeah, them pix from behind the paysite curtain are a no-no... advertising is one thing, but looting and pillaging a website is another.


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Most of these pics are more candid shots, though, or personal pictures, and therefore don't have any sort of copyright. Would it still be that easy to get them taken down?



I would think that Yahoo would have to take them down. The pics were "borrowed" from here. If the people who posted them here, didn't give the person who took them permission to take them and post them in his group, then they (Yahoo) would have to remove them. Of course, I could be totally wrong about this...

*HEY, THIS IS MY 500TH POST!!!*


----------



## Blackjack (Jul 12, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> I would think that Yahoo would have to take them down. The pics were "borrowed" from here. If the people who posted them here, didn't give the person who took them permission to take them and post them in his group, then they (Yahoo) would have to remove them. Of course, I could be totally wrong about this...
> 
> *HEY, THIS IS MY 500TH POST!!!*



I sincerely hope you're right- and I don't see why Yahoo would have any problem with people asking that pictures of themselves being taken down.

Grats on 500, btw.


----------



## FEast (Jul 12, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Most of these pics are more candid shots, though, or personal pictures, and therefore don't have any sort of copyright. Would it still be that easy to get them taken down?


If anything, it should be easier. As long as you can prove to them that you own the photo, they'll get it removed. In the past, all I did was e-mail them a copy of the original photo, unedited in any way, from my hard drive, and they accepted that. After all, why would anybody object if the photo didn't belong to them?

As for personal photos not having any copyright, when somebody takes a photo, it's automatically copyrighted, and the photo belongs to the taker of the photo, unless a written agreement is otherwise made (in our case, we pay someone to take the photos, then have them sign an agreement granting us exclusive rights and copyright to them).

If you want to seek damages for somebody's using your photos, you'd have to file a copyright form with the copyright office for each one, but if your main concern is ownership, then it's not necessary.~Bountifully, Fuchsia


----------



## Zoom (Jul 12, 2007)

Awww, man, he's up to 6 now? I thought he stopped at 4.

Given that the groups allow 100 MB each for photos, I didn't think he _needed_ any more of them.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 12, 2007)

I know you all think this guy is an asshole, and I'm not here to defend him.
I've looked at groups 1 THROUGH 6, and there are literally thousands of pics in his groups.

I talked with this guy about 6 years ago, and I think he was just starting up back then. What I DO remember about our conversation was that he wanted to put up a tribute site to fat girls. A lot of the pics in group 6 seem to be the before pics from a bariatric surgery site.........I think he posts EVERYTHING he can find. It's almost admirable in a way.......

There are guys who literally have external hard drives filled with pics culled from the net over the years. They trade them in newsgroups, privately through e-mails, and even through chat programs like yahoo messenger. It's been going on for years, and I hate to tell you all, you're not going to end it.

Other than watermarks, and model release agreements, there isn't much you can do to prove the pics taken from you are yours, unless you send Yahoo the camera that still has the pics on it. It's your word vs. theirs. I've been down this road over the last 6 months getting some of the pics Carla and I took at parties taken down. My success has come more from reasoning with the guys (trust me, I can be reasonable at times). I've had to offer a few of them pics of Carla they hadn't seen before (nothing from her web modeling), with the understanding that they would take the "stolen" pics down, and not publish the ones I'm sending (thank you, Heather Boyle). It works. I'm not endorsing that you gals send pics in your undies to this guy to get the other pics off, I'm just saying be nice, and ask them to remove the pics for privacy purposes.

I remember this guy being pretty reasonable. Funny, though, that no one has reacted over the past 6 years until now.....there are pics of ladies I knew who left the net 5+ years ago....that's how far they go back.

Thanks to Philly FA for bringing this to everyone's attention.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 12, 2007)

I signed up for that site, just to take a look for women out here who might not want to do the same. I know this will never stop, for the internets have made it real easy to swap pics that then become dandelion seeds and plant themselves all over the place. I still think it is purely shitty what he has done.

I saw some morphed pictures, which crosses another line in my book. People like this are not only posting pictures they have no rigth posting, but they are then 'tweaking' the bodies of some of these women..not cool.

Women will respond how they individually want to this guy, but I think at least...at least..a few women not being nice might have a few of these guys pause....I said might, but at least the women have stood up for themselves and not feel like they have to be meat for any man who 'admires' them...yeah, nice admiration. Damn, people ( male or female ) should ask themselves how they would feel if it happened to them. There is a sleaziness to this, no matter how many times it happens.


----------



## Stu Gots (Jul 13, 2007)

That's nothing... this is a guy who has a website he CHARGES for, that consists of pics he secretly takes of women walking down the street or through shopping malls, etc., and then even puts a COPYRIGHT on the pics, believe it or not! 

I'm totally appalled at this. I mean if I caught some dirty ba**ard at the mall, following my wife around from behind to snap photos or video of her ass, I'd wanna bust his head wide open! And then to top it off, he claims ownership of my wife's pics?!!


----------



## mossystate (Jul 13, 2007)

Stu Gots said:


> That's nothing... this is a guy who has a website he CHARGES for, that consists of pics he secretly takes of women walking down the street or through shopping malls, etc., and then even puts a COPYRIGHT on the pics, believe it or not!
> 
> I'm totally appalled at this. I mean if I caught some dirty ba**ard at the mall, following my wife around from behind to snap photos or video of her ass, I'd wanna bust his head wide open! And then to top it off, he claims ownership of my wife's pics?!!



Stu..I JUST saw a video like that on YouTube..bet it was this man..I am sick of any defending of this type of crap..bust away...


----------



## MrChipz (Jul 13, 2007)

I tried to look into that group, but even though I have a Yahoo account, I was blocked by Yahoo's arcane validation sequence.


----------



## gypsy (Jul 13, 2007)

Blackjack said:


> Most of these pics are more candid shots, though, or personal pictures, and therefore don't have any sort of copyright. Would it still be that easy to get them taken down?



Ohhhhh yes. If the pictures used have not been approved by the subject, then it's direct violation of yahoo group's rules. 

I read up on it, trust me.


----------



## gypsy (Jul 13, 2007)

OH and by the way, ladies, this douchebag also has the pix posted on his own personal site: 

http://veryfatwomen.fotoblog.co.uk/

He had the very same ones posted that he oh-so-graciously removed from that blasted yahoo group. Smug little bastard.


----------



## gypsy (Jul 13, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> I talked with this guy about 6 years ago, and I think he was just starting up back then. What I DO remember about our conversation was that he wanted to put up a tribute site to fat girls. A lot of the pics in group 6 seem to be the before pics from a bariatric surgery site.........I think he posts EVERYTHING he can find. It's almost admirable in a way.......



He was pretty goddamn smug in his answers to both myself and Berna. I don't consider that a "tribute" site in any way, shape or form. If he truly wanted a "tribute" he would have gone about things honestly - ie - at least ASKING the women he's got in his personal black book on the net if he could post their pictures. A douchebag, no matter how much you pretty it up, is still a douchebag, Phil.


----------



## Stu Gots (Jul 14, 2007)

I tell ya, nothing pisses me off more than a sick f*** like this guy who takes a woman's pic off some (any) website, and then posts it elsewhere on the Net... and then to top it off claims ownership of it!!

I don't post often here at Dimensions, but I've been frequenting this site for 7 years now. It's just that when it comes to perverted bas**rds like this guy who go around and prey on women like this, with hidden video cameras and/or still photo cameras at your local mall or just walking down the street, behind them on an escalator, etc., etc., etc. *it just PISSES ME OFF!!!!*

I watch for these motherf'ers whenever I'm out with my BBW wife and/or any of my very young daughters!

Women: I know you shouldn't have to do this, but because of perverts like this, you should always stay well aware of who's around, behind, or following you whenever you're out in public places or just walking down the street.

Cameras are extremely small these days and these are the gutless pricks who don't have the balls to approach a woman they're attracted to, like a REAL man, but prefer to secretly take their pics or videos and go home to pleasure themselves to them instead.


----------



## fatlane (Jul 14, 2007)

:: switches from small camera to hasty pen and paper sketches ::


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 14, 2007)

Just found one of another Dims member, and have notified her. 

Grrr.


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2007)

If you put it on the Internet, you're fair game. Harsh, but true. 

By all means, get 'em removed if you want. Your prerogative. Personally, I can't imagine it's worth the effort.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 14, 2007)

IF YOU SEE THIS GUY, TAKE HIS PICTURE AND POST IT WITHOUT HIS PERMISSION! (From his photo album "pictures of our members".)

After all, turnabout's fair play, right? 
View attachment fa02.jpg


----------



## Sandie_Zitkus (Jul 14, 2007)

I saw BBWMoon's pic in there. 


This guy is a big.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 14, 2007)

Mini said:


> If you put it on the Internet, you're fair game. Harsh, but true.
> 
> By all means, get 'em removed if you want. Your prerogative. Personally, I can't imagine it's worth the effort.


I think you say this because it's not you, m'dear. 

Yes, I know any photos I post can theoretically show up somewhere else. This is why any semi-racy photos I've posted have been in the clubhouse for SYSFADD. I figure anybody who's ponied up the dough to support Dims has a bit more of a clue than random people who come across the site, or wankers who troll around for pics and don't contribute anything. And just because it's easy to steal a photo and repost it doesn't make it legal or moral. 

There's also the fact that some of these were so-called "candid" shots, i.e., BBWs going about their daily business of shopping, doing their cashier job, getting lunch, etc. Creepalicious.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 14, 2007)

Sandie_Zitkus said:


> This guy is a big.



Nice Freudian slip there.


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2007)

I dunno, I think I'd be flattered - OK, maybe semi-flattered, semi-scared - if there was a Yahoo group built around my pictures. And even if that exists, I wouldn't bother going after 'em. Just ignore it, 'cause it's a losing battle.


----------



## gypsy (Jul 14, 2007)

Mini said:


> I dunno, I think I'd be flattered - OK, maybe semi-flattered, semi-scared - if there was a Yahoo group built around my pictures. And even if that exists, I wouldn't bother going after 'em. Just ignore it, 'cause it's a losing battle.



Ugh. It's just creepy to the nth degree.


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2007)

gypsy said:


> Ugh. It's just creepy to the nth degree.



So's goatsex.org, hence why I ignore it.


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 14, 2007)

I'll take that as a go-ahead to put up the MINIIZTEHHAWT.COM site I've been planning. Pay no attention to that large dark-haired woman following you snapping pictures. Nothing to see here. Move along. Slowly. And unbutton your shirt while you're at it.


----------



## Jack Skellington (Jul 14, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> And unbutton your shirt while you're at it.



Don't think he won't do it.


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> I'll take that as a go-ahead to put up the MINIIZTEHHAWT.COM site I've been planning. Pay no attention to that large dark-haired woman following you snapping pictures. Nothing to see here. Move along. Slowly. And unbutton your shirt while you're at it.



I'm not wearing a shirt. Can you work with that?


----------



## gypsy (Jul 14, 2007)

Mini said:


> So's goatsex.org, hence why I ignore it.



Or... do you? *Dr Evil pinky-to-the-lip*


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2007)

gypsy said:


> Or... do you? *Dr Evil pinky-to-the-lip*



On the advice of my pastor, yes.


----------



## gypsy (Jul 14, 2007)

Mini said:


> On the advice of my pastor, yes.



Yeah, because we know how religious figureheads can be such wholesome people.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2007)

Even if none of the women 'went after the guy'..he is still wrong..and nothing flattering about it, no matter how many men say it is....pfffffft...


Maybe it is more about women speaking up here at Dims...just to make sure men know not all women want to be 'nice' when stuff like this happens......and..yes...there are a few creepy types that have crawled under the fence here at Dims Manor......heh..


----------



## gypsy (Jul 14, 2007)

mossystate said:


> ...just to make sure men know not all women want to be 'nice' when stuff like this happens



Yeah! I'll be damned if anyone here is under the impression that I'm ... NICE!

I think it's the air of entitlement that these guys feel that really gets my goat. Or my goatsex.org. Otherwise? I probably wouldn't give a flying fuck.


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Even if none of the women 'went after the guy'..he is still wrong..and nothing flattering about it, no matter how many men say it is....pfffffft...



I didn't say it wasn't wrong, just that it's not worth the effort to make the guys stop. They get shut down, they go elsewhere. The pics are still on their hard drive.


----------



## gypsy (Jul 14, 2007)

Mini said:


> I didn't say it wasn't wrong, just that it's not worth the effort to make the guys stop. They get shut down, they go elsewhere. The pics are still on their hard drive.



But... don't men tend to stay away from ... the Womanly Power of Nagging? Just so they don't have to deal with an infuriated harpy again?


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2007)

Mini said:


> I didn't say it wasn't wrong, just that it's not worth the effort to make the guys stop. They get shut down, they go elsewhere. The pics are still on their hard drive.



And like I said, even if women did not go after him, they should vocalize their anger..sense of violation..whatever...somewhere...I know you know about vocalizing.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2007)

gypsy said:


> Yeah! I'll be damned if anyone here is under the impression that I'm ... NICE!
> 
> I think it's the air of entitlement that these guys feel that really gets my goat. Or my goatsex.org. Otherwise? I probably wouldn't give a flying fuck.




yup..that's the thing..."oh, you fat girls should be happy I am spending the time giving the world...you..now...smile"

heh..yeah..come right out and say you dont give a flying fuck...baaaaaaa


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2007)

mossystate said:


> And like I said, even if women did not go after him, they should vocalize their anger..sense of violation..whatever...somewhere...I know you know about vocalizing.



Fair enough. Have at it.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2007)

Mini said:


> Fair enough. Have at it.




..Thanks..


----------



## BothGunsBlazing (Jul 14, 2007)

hahah, just saying .. that guy looks almost exactly like I had anticipated. haha

I was going to say maybe he should go out and actually meet a woman in real life, but yeah, no this makes much more sense in the grand scope of that guy.


----------



## Mini (Jul 14, 2007)

mossystate said:


> ..Thanks..



Not that you needed my permission, blah blah blah.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2007)

Mini said:


> Not that you needed my permission, blah blah blah.



*messes up your hair*

that's why I said a simple..thanks


----------



## elle camino (Jul 14, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> IF YOU SEE THIS GUY, TAKE HIS PICTURE AND POST IT WITHOUT HIS PERMISSION!



oh my god. if i see that guy, i'm going to be lucky to not die of peeing myself to death from laughing so hard. forget the picture.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2007)

me would bet that is not him in the picture..he would want to stay hidden..keep that power he likes taking away from the womenfolk...


----------



## Renaissance Woman (Jul 14, 2007)

Mini said:


> I'm not wearing a shirt. Can you work with that?


Stop trying to distract me from my outrage!


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 14, 2007)

mossystate said:


> Even if none of the women 'went after the guy'..he is still wrong..and nothing flattering about it, no matter how many men say it is....pfffffft...
> 
> 
> Maybe it is more about women speaking up here at Dims...just to make sure men know not all women want to be 'nice' when stuff like this happens......and..yes...there are a few creepy types that have crawled under the fence here at Dims Manor......heh..



Mossy, I really hope you don't think this is a men vs. women issue. Posting unauthorized pics, from a website or not, is rude as far as I'm concerned. I didn't see any men defending this twit.

I used to have a website that did a tribute to big gals every Friday. I put the word out, and ladies would send me pics, some from paysites, some not. The fact is, I ASKED. It is upsetting that all of my friends have been put up on this guy's website & yahoo group without permission. 

The point I was trying to make in my original post is that the scope of this goes way beyond these 6 groups that he has. If you, or anyone else intends to police this for everyone's benefit, you have to look in many more places than this. I also only suggested "dancing with the devil" as a way of working this out because the daily lives of these pigs are filled with the outrage of ladies like you directed at them, so they've become less sensitive to hearing your screams (if anyone really knows me, they've seen me scream online at some of these twerps......it's become less effective over the years).

Dee, I agree, if you feel it's worth the effort, then by all means take the legal swing at this guy. Yahoo has posting parameters for photos, and it also appears to me he is clearly out of those parameters. I'll help you in any way I can. I just meant that the process is not a simple one, not one worth avoiding.


----------



## fatchicksrockuk (Jul 14, 2007)

It might be worth noting, that _any_ unauthorised reproduction of images is illegal under the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMCA).

It should be relatively easier therefore, to have the entire group shut down, as it appears that the group owners harvests website such as this, along with WLS sites for pictures, and posts them on his group. I would very much doubt he has permission for any of the pictures he has posted.

Copyright is automatically created in a picture by the mere act of taking it.

Don't know if any of this helps LOL! I remember a similar situation with Youtube videos a while back - quote the DMCA at youtube, videos seem to vanish quickly..may be worth a try here.

Cheers, 

Mike


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 14, 2007)

This was posted by me this morning in the group that the people here were so up in arms over. I'm guessing that by the time these morons read this, my membership to this group will be over, so I will likely not get to see their responses:



> Re: New update for Very Fat Women6
> 
> 
> Mr. Doc.....thank you for your very succinct response. I honestly
> ...



The pics (I believe all but one) have been removed, and that one is only because the 2 ladies in the pic have yet to complain to this guy. So, my motiviation to post my message was solely based on the support of my friends in this forum, whether I agreed with their outrage or not.

Which brings me to my point........several months ago, I requested some support concerning a specific MySpace member who utilized his page to lure ladies in to a "relationship", that he was just a "good guy, looking for love", and then proceeded to tell my wife privately that he wanted to do things to here that this forum wouldn't allow me to describe.

When I asked for your support, many of you turned a deaf ear, even chastised me, judging ME for my actions, rather than supporting at least my reasoning in being so upset with this guy. Some of the people who supported me are a few of the ladies who had their pics in the Yahoo group. They "had my back" as a friend, regardless of whether they thought I was 100% right or not.

No one is 100% right, and righteousness will always have conjecture attached to it. What I'm saying here is that friends tend to somewhat suspend judgment on their friends in times of need. Berna, Andrea, Katie, and a few other gals here did so when I posted about MY "issue". For that I am grateful, and you will always have my support, whether we agree 100% or not.

This place has always been a place where acceptance is the norm, as some of us don't always get that in the rest of our lives.....it's a shame that some of you have decided to make this like the rest of the world, non-accepting, judgmental, and harsh. I hope this place never goes away, but if it does, it's the people who have made it so harsh that will be to blame.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2007)

wrestlingguy said:


> Mossy, I really hope you don't think this is a men vs. women issue. Posting unauthorized pics, from a website or not, is rude as far as I'm concerned. I didn't see any men defending this twit.
> 
> 
> 
> .



Wrestling, while the big picture here is about any person using anothers photo(s) without their consent, there is a sexism that surrounds what this man is doing. The internet has been used to further allow many men to have easy access to women, and I do think this sense of entitlement comes out with situations like this. This person not only thinks there is nothing wrong with what he does, but you can bet he thinks that women should be grateful that he would showcase them this way. 

As for no man defending him, I have to say that you yourself said that ( no matter the  placed at the end of the sentence ) it is almost admirable that he posts anything and everything. Then when you suggested that women ask all nice like for him to remove their pics and that you had to offer him other pics of your wife for him to cooperate...eek. Anyhoo, online can be an ugly little place, and yes, I do think there is an element of sexism here, beyond any legal issues or general asshattery


I hope more men who have joined one of his groups..tell him to piss off. This imitation guy is in malls, following women with a camera..reasonable, nice man. I felt violated for these women and you have to wonder how many people like this man escalate their obsessions into something more hands on..happens all the time.

Fuck being nice..


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2007)

fatchicksrockuk said:


> It might be worth noting, that _any_ unauthorised reproduction of images is illegal under the Digital Millennium Copyright Act (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/DMCA).
> 
> It should be relatively easier therefore, to have the entire group shut down, as it appears that the group owners harvests website such as this, along with WLS sites for pictures, and posts them on his group. I would very much doubt he has permission for any of the pictures he has posted.
> 
> ...




Yeah..even though people like this will just pop up elsewhere, would be fun to see them scramble..over and over*L*


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 14, 2007)

> As for no man defending him, I have to say that you yourself said that ( no matter the  placed at the end of the sentence ) it is almost admirable that he posts anything and everything. Then when you suggested that women ask all nice like for him to remove their pics and that you had to offer him other pics of your wife for him to cooperate...eek. Anyhoo, online can be an ugly little place, and yes, I do think there is an element of sexism here, beyond any legal issues or general asshattery



SO, are you calling me sexist, Mossy? Do you think because I made a tongue in cheek comment about a guy that takes pics from public sites as masturbatory fodder that I somehow support him? Do you think because I mentioned that I had some more recent success in dealing with some of these guys by being nice that ALL women should do the same?? Are you skeeved out by offering pics of my wife who is a bbw model to an asshole in order to protect the integrity of the site she works for? Do you know me as well as some of the original posters do, who absolutely feel different about who I am & what I've done in this community?

See, when you TAKE the time to get to know someone, then you level some of the shots you've leveled at me. I'll bet you barely bothered to read my farewell post in the Yahoo club. BTW, I joined every one of this guy's Yahoo groups in an effort to compile a list of people that I knew that were likely placed there without permission. My issue with this guy has ALWAYS been the issue of permission. No matter what you might think, THAT is the issue

When I was using my website to promote the fuller figure, and the people behind the figure, I requested material from THEM. Many, because they knew me and trusted me, sent them without ever being solicited. One of the moderators here actually made several appearances on my site, the whole idea being to promote that fat girls are beautiful, inside and out.

That is why I value my friends, they don't judge without real dialogue. I believe that you, unfortunately, make a decision about people beforehand, and then look for innocuous comments within their posts to support your decision, and then attempt to discredit that person in your post. At least you aren't sexist, I've seen in your posts that you've done this to men AND women alike. It's almost admirable.


----------



## mossystate (Jul 14, 2007)

Wrestling, in no way, shape or form did I suggest that you did not ask permission to use pictures of women.

The thing with being online is, you really can only go by what the person types and sends out for all to see. I saw you saying that you were 'nice' to this guy so you could get some pictures removed. There is no way I could know every reason why you did that, simply from reading what you typed and sent..no way.

When people misunderstand me, or they do not have all the details of something I am sending out, I cannot really always 'blame' them if/when what I said is questioned. Most people are not psychic.

You are right , I do not know you, and you do not know me..two way street there, but you are as responsible as me or anybody else to think about what you say..and if someone calls you on it ( I have been called on stuff..I have done the calling ) to not pull the "I have been here forever and all you who come after me should come to me, get to know me"..card.

Funny how your tongue in cheek stuff is ok...mine is not..and I am not talking about this post of mine, but you are reprimanding me here..which is ok, for I know what I meant here....but... I don't play the one way thing, wrestling..sorry.

I did not like your comment..I have that right...I liked Stu's comment...I have that right.


----------



## Stu Gots (Jul 15, 2007)

Renaissance Woman said:


> IF YOU SEE THIS GUY, TAKE HIS PICTURE AND POST IT WITHOUT HIS PERMISSION! (From his photo album "pictures of our members".)
> 
> After all, turnabout's fair play, right?
> View attachment 22715



Are you kiddin' me?? THIS is the dirty ba**ard who's behind all those Yahoo groups and that paysite of his where he makes money off VERY candid shots of unsuspecting women in public places??

Holy shit! How much MORE can this lonely-looking guy LOOK like a pervert!!!


----------



## PhillyFA (Jul 15, 2007)

gypsy said:


> Yeah! I'll be damned if anyone here is under the impression that I'm ... NICE!



I dunno...you've always been pretty nice to me. Of course, I 've never done anything tro piss you off, so that might come into play.


----------



## Butterbelly (Jul 15, 2007)

I looked at that yahoo group last night to make sure none of my pictures have appeared on there. I still found some pictures of Dimensions girls. AnnMarie and Angie (from chat) where the only two I recognized, but they're still there.

I had this same thing happen to me a little over a month ago, when someone informed me they'd seen my pictures on a yahoo group. I signed up for the group to see what kind of photos were on there. Most of the photos had come from Dimensions chatroom, others from photos I'd posted on the forums, and a couple from photos I had posted outside of Dimensions. Needless to say, I was quite upset about it and asked the moderator to remove my photos immediately, which he complied with. If I remember correctly, there are some pictures of our Dimensions girls on that yahoo group, too. However, the moderator of that particular yahoo group has changed the name of it after I complained about my pictures being on there.


----------



## Jes (Jul 15, 2007)

Photos from chat... so I assume this means that one, or more, of the people in chat are harvesting these pix and sending them to this (or other) sites, eh?


----------



## CurvaceousBBWLover (Jul 15, 2007)

What is with this guy? I see he has also posted pics of multiple women from DC NAAFA in his group. He needs to get a hobby.


----------



## SamanthaNY (Jul 15, 2007)

I just assume that anything posted on the 'net... _especially _at Dim... is copied and posted all over the place.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 15, 2007)

SamanthaNY said:


> I just assume that anything posted on the 'net... _especially _at Dim... is copied and posted all over the place.



Yeah, me too, though I don't think it's a bad idea to ask nicely that people get permission first. I mean, just because some people are assholes doesn't mean that I have to lower my standards and expectations to theirs.


----------



## Ample Pie (Jul 15, 2007)

Jes said:


> Photos from chat... so I assume this means that one, or more, of the people in chat are harvesting these pix and sending them to this (or other) sites, eh?




or that this scumbag is a lurker of chat.


----------



## wrestlingguy (Jul 15, 2007)

Rebecca said:


> or that this scumbag is a lurker of chat.



Rebecca, I think that's where I first met him under his Yahoo name back in 2000 or 2001. It is very possible he still lurks there and collects whatever sidebar pics he feels he needs.


----------



## gypsy (Jul 16, 2007)

PhillyFA said:


> I dunno...you've always been pretty nice to me. Of course, I 've never done anything tro piss you off, so that might come into play.



Excellent point. I must admit, I usually don't blow a gasket unless there is a damn good reason... and some have seen this and can agree. lol


----------



## Jes (Jul 16, 2007)

The group runs polls. Members vote. 

And when they do, they're listed by email address.


----------

